# re; neural foraminal stenosis



## Ms.M (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to code neural foraminal stenosis?

thank you,


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2010)

For your question, I tend to use 724.9 if I don't have anything more specific.


----------

